# Cutting a floor along a wall



## tibberous (Mar 25, 2010)

I am tearing out my floorboards and replacing them with osb. I need to cut the floorboard where they meet the wall, up against the wall.

I can't get up close with a regular saw. I tried a Dremel but it barley cuts the wood and smokes really bad. Any idea how I can get up close against the wall?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I usually use a SawsAll with a long blade -upside down in the machine---

Upside down allows you to make a shallow skim cut--Long blade will bend right up against the wall.

Use quality blades--Milwaukee--Lenox---Sterret----Mike---


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Rent this at Depot: http://www.harborfreight.com/3-3-8-eighth-inch-blade-toe-kick-saw-94626.html

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

Pashaw! Look at that sucker! I wish I had that when I redid the bathroom!

Ah - but, instead, I got as close as possible with my ripsaw and then just chiseled out the rest- it sucked - but it got done.


----------



## RoyalAcresRod (May 27, 2009)

That's a neat tool....but will it cut all the way thru the floor? 

Is the fixed depth deep enough?

Rod


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Toe-kick saws are designed to cut 3/4" deep. 

If you do get one be very careful using it. They are potentially the most dangerous tool you will ever use. If you will be cutting through any nails make sure the saw has a carbide tipped blade.


----------



## tibberous (Mar 25, 2010)

I bought one off eBay for $60! Thanks for the link, I didn't know such a tool existed.


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

fabrk8r said:


> Toe-kick saws are designed to cut 3/4" deep.
> 
> If you do get one be very careful using it. They are potentially the most dangerous tool you will ever use. If you will be cutting through any nails make sure the saw has a carbide tipped blade.


3/4" is likely sufficient to cut through a residential floor layer - going 2 swipes would be enough to get the job done.

I want one! *eyes the fledgling savings account balance*


----------

